# Klein's Future??



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Anybody know? I saw a bike on ebay last night and in the description the seller even mentioned that the future of KLein would be a very limited production.

Thanks


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

I was wondering this too. The so-called Klein dealers never seem to have them, so there is no way a prospective buyer would look at them unless they specifically requested a Klein. 

I think one could call Kleins current production rate "limited" anyway as they have been a boutique brand for a while. It seems Trek let this brand fizzle away. At least thats my perception here in the Northeast, it could be they are very popular elsewhere.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

stevecaz said:


> it could be they are very popular elsewhere.


If it wasn't for the brand's popularity in Japan, there likely wouldn't be enough demand to warrant ongoing production.

Expect Klein to be limited to select dealers, who will emphasize the brand and stock more models.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

From what I understand, Klein will only be selling bikes overseas. Any US Klein dealer wishing to remain a dealer will have to make some ridiculous financial commitment in order to continue carrying them. My guess is that you'll be seeing very few Kleins still sold in the US.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Klein=overseas*

I checked at my LBS yesterday. Klein is going to a total overseas market. They are really leaning that way, instead of large dealer commitment to product and associated fees etc. Too bad. The days of sweet Klein frames seem over for good on U.S. soil.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks for the info

I have 3, 2 road and 1 MTB attitude, one of my Road Bikes I purcahsed from the Jittery Joe racing team. Sorry to hear / see it end this way.


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

I also ride a klein bike. I am very pleased. In fact i would not trade it for anything in production today. Kleins don't seem to be very popular here in Atlanta. The bike market is mostly based on fads anyway. Those who don't have the current gimmick will not servive. Europe may not be geared that way.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I just finished a Klein build earlier this month and LOVE my Klein! I'm really disappointed that Trek isn't doing more to push this brand and technology.

I guess Carbon is king right now...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

cydswipe said:


> I checked at my LBS yesterday. Klein is going to a total overseas market. They are really leaning that way, instead of large dealer commitment to product and associated fees etc.


For 2007, Klein will remain in the US market, albiet at fewer dealers. It will be very similar in theory to Specialized's S-Works dealer network. For 2008 and beyond, nothing has been determined yet, according to those in the know at Waterloo.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Saw one of the TREK guys at demo days this weekend for our area MS 150. KLEIN is about done. They have some interest in the Japaneese market and a few in the European.


----------

